# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Optometrist  near Jacksonville, FL- $125,000 base plus bonus s

## MarcArrington

*Full Time Opportunity, Multi-location OD Practice*
*For an Optometrist in Jacksonville, FL region!*
Optometrypractice in the Jacksonville region is looking for a motivated Associate to join their team. This is a great opportunity to grow with a practice that handles a full range of Vision cases daily. A world class Practice that wants you to be the doctor, is offering a great position to an Associate that includes full benefits and an opportunity for substantial income from the start.
. State of the art equipment includes: Cirrus OCT, Lipi View II, Digital Phoropter
. Benefits include Health Stipend, CE, Malpractice, PTO, Simple IRA with match
. General vision, focus on medical, post ops, refractions
. Detail oriented & takes initiative is important 
. Full range of patients- Techs & scribes provided
. Top rated school systems and beautiful coastal living
. Very generous base salary
. Productivity is rewarded- ability to earn $150,000 or better
. M-F schedule, Specialty contact skills & Myopia control a plus
*Requirements*: O.D. licensed to practice in FL-*2-5 years experience* or better. Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Works well in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com 
*Phone/Text*: (540) 206-2757
ETS Vision specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our Web Page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

